# Will this work as I feel like it sounds too easy



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

My brother in law wants the buy a small flat in sintra next year as his father retire next year and wants to move to Portugal. 
His father worked in UK just over 15 years so his private pension is just £250 a month and his state pension will be around £400.
My brother in law father wants to stay in Portugal winters months after he retires and my brother in law and the family will visit him.
My Brother in law says when his father gets his pension in his UK bank he will just transfer it to Euro cash card and family members when visiting can take cash with them.
Also he will not stay in Portugal all year round just in the winter months and will stay in UK in the summer.

My father will retire soon and he wants to move to Portugal too so has anyone done the above before?

Thank you


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

kingrulzuk said:


> My brother in law wants the buy a small flat in sintra next year as his father retire next year and wants to move to Portugal.
> His father worked in UK just over 15 years so his private pension is just £250 a month and his state pension will be around £400.
> My brother in law father wants to stay in Portugal winters months after he retires and my brother in law and the family will visit him.
> My Brother in law says when his father gets his pension in his UK bank he will just transfer it to Euro cash card and family members when visiting can take cash with them.
> Also he will not stay in Portugal all year round just in the winter months and will stay in UK in the summer.


Not sure exactly what you are asking but there are a lot of "part time" and "full time" expats living on UK pensions and /or savings. As your Father in Law can have a Euro bank account here with an ATM debit card and at the same time a UK based Stirling account with ATM debit card and both with internet banking he can simply have his money where and when he needs it. He can also set up direct debits for water, electric etc. Euro cash card and family carrying cash for him sounds like it'll make life difficult.


----------



## Jormedawson (Apr 4, 2016)

My dad in France used to use cash cards and realised after a while they where giving him very bad conversion rates. We have all now changed to using normal bank accounts in whatever country we are in, whilst using Transferwise to transfer the funds. It gives a near market rate and until now i havent found a better way. i cant reccomend it enough. At the start i was a bit worried as i was living abroad in the middle east and using it to send bigger amouts but it has saved me quite a bit in cash. 

Cant give you a link as i havent got enough posts but if you goole it then you will find it.


----------

